# ducato



## n brown (May 15, 2012)

a few ducato shots to show what lightweight furniture board comes out like


----------



## Apache Two (May 15, 2012)

Very nice.. Like the shower room...:dance:


----------



## Bigpeetee (May 15, 2012)

Love it, is it a home built or modified?


----------



## watchthis (May 15, 2012)

Hi There
Very nice work--Thanks for sharing the photos--As an aside where did you source the boards from?--And where did you get the bathroom bits from?---Many thanks
Bye for now
Freddie:wave:


----------



## n brown (May 15, 2012)

nearly everything came from magnums in grimsby who i recommend .its built from scratch and if you can afford to buy the board its the easiest stuff to use


----------



## sean rua (May 15, 2012)

Excellent!
Well done!

sean rua.


----------



## bob72 (May 15, 2012)

I recognise this van.....in fact I'm sure it's the one imcsat in now


----------



## ellisboy (May 15, 2012)

Nice job chap :bow:


----------



## DRoader (May 20, 2012)

n brown said:


> nearly everything came from magnums in grimsby who i recommend .its built from scratch and if you can afford to buy the board its the easiest stuff to use



It might be the easiest stuff to use but is it the best and will it last a bit more than a couple of weekends? It's no good using ****e if it won't last especially in a campervan.


----------



## bob72 (May 20, 2012)

well thats my van in the pics and it was finished about a year ago.  We have done around 14,000 miles in it and the wood is fine, no marks at all.  Looks good as new and still smells new.

I have transferred big heavy stuff with lots of sharp edges a few times and knocked the wood with my snowboard a few times yet still no marks.
We use the van a lot and the wallboards/wood stuff is fine so I am more than happy with its quality and would defiantly use it again.


----------



## DRoader (May 20, 2012)

These things might be ok for a bit of weekending but how do they manage under normal everyday use. The kitchen, the beds and the toilet/bathroom for a start?


----------



## ellisboy (May 20, 2012)

It's probably the same board as used in your van chap,just because it's self built doesn't mean it won't last/ be as hard wearing as a factory built flimsy.Went to Newbury show on Sat and looked in a lot of nearly new vans that looked very tatty,some with broken doors catches draws etc :cheers:


----------



## DRoader (May 20, 2012)

ellisboy said:


> It's probably the same board as used in your van chap,just because it's self built doesn't mean it won't last/ be as hard wearing as a factory built flimsy.Went to Newbury show on Sat and looked in a lot of nearly new vans that looked very tatty,some with broken doors catches draws etc :cheers:



It might well be lad but what I'm wanting to know is if you know how to use it so it does last. Show me some examples :cheers:


----------



## bob72 (May 20, 2012)

DRoader said:


> It might well be lad but what I'm wanting to know is if you know how to use it so it does last. Show me some examples :cheers:



In my last post I said how much we use it and its fine. Quite a bit more than just weekend use, no sign of being tatty or weak.  Not quite sure what you mean 'know how to use it'? I plonk my ass on it, and sleep on it.  I shower in the shower room and make use of the loo :s what else should I be doing (apart from the obvious 'if the vans rocking don't come knocking' type activities?)


----------



## DRoader (May 20, 2012)

bob72 said:


> In my last post I said how much we use it and its fine. Quite a bit more than just weekend use, no sign of being tatty or weak.  Not quite sure what you mean 'know how to use it'? I plonk my ass on it, and sleep on it.  I shower in the shower room and make use of the loo :s what else should I be doing (apart from the obvious 'if the vans rocking don't come knocking' type activities?)



How often do you use your campervan?


----------



## n brown (May 21, 2012)

this lightweight furniture board is expensive because of the quality.the plies themselves are poplar wood which is a hardwood that is considered useless for woodburners as it is slow burning,hence it use for matchsticks.the board is hard veneered.ie a veneer designed to stand up to continuous use and knocks. personally i prefer birch ply as i like painted surfaces and have a morbid aversion to spending money,and being clumsy and uncaring [i can always make another one]any damage can be repainted.but it is a lot heavier about 30% i think Vohringer - Grassroutes Leisure Ltd


----------

